# "Auld Lang Syne"



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

HowStuffWorks "What does "Auld Lang Syne" mean?"

Popular New Year's Eve tune "Auld Lang Syne" has its roots in Scotland in the 18th century.
Actually, it?s not any of these. On New Year's Eve, the most common song for most English-speaking people to sing is "Auld Lang Syne." Isn't it funny how it's possible to sing and hear a song so many times and have no idea what it means? And wouldn't it be funny if it meant "Big Pink Elephants"?
A good sub-question is, what language is it?

It turns out that "Auld Lang Syne" is an extremely old Scottish song that was first written down in the 1700s. Robert Burns is the person whose transcription got the most attention, so the song is associated with him.

According to this page, a good translation of the words "auld lang syne" is "times gone by." So (incorporating a couple of other translations) when we sing this song, we are saying, "We'll drink a cup of kindness yet for times gone by."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

> "We'll drink a cup of kindness yet for times gone by."


 
Cup of kindness? That doesn't sound tasty


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

- not quite the canned poutine is it?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

Right, and I would rather have expired egg nog than a virtual cup of sentiment


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

> Right, and I would rather have expired egg nog than a virtual cup of sentiment


:funny:

I'm sitting here watching fireworks (my neighbours) - in the middle of a blizzard.  Now that is a dose of determination!   Might come in handy when I lose power too


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

It's nice to see that some Canadians have the American spirit


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

I've taken a "few pages" out of your book Daniel and, according to Wikipedia, Canadians have "Chinese" spirit! 

Fireworks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

It's not New Years in China though, so I won't give you the brownie points 

Maybe there is a consolation prize of mild admiration


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

...good, you haven't yet seen the section entitled "History: in the United States" - whew...I was getting ready to eat crow.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

You know I don't actually read the Wikipedia articles, especially when there are pictures


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

...too many Archie's in your youth?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

That was a good comic


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, it was


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.archiecomics.com/riverdale_high_school/3Dpapercrafts/personal_comic/PComicpage.pdf 

...my little joke didn't work. But you get the gist of it


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, firstname


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## NicNak (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year in one minute in Ontario.  Flordia doesn't have a New Year  

:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

http://thearroyoseco.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/fireworks.jpg

Just celebrating the New Year.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't even realize it was that late. I've been sleeping most of the day trying to get rid of this bug.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> http://thearroyoseco.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/fireworks.jpg
> 
> Just celebrating the New Year.



That looks a lot better than what happened at Times Square, which is very overrated for New Years, IMHO.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

Flu? - that one was for Dr. Baxter 

Google - who says you have to leave home to see fireworks?  I've travelled the world tonight


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I didn't even realize it was that late. I've been sleeping most of the day trying to get rid of this bug.



Sounds like you need some poutine soup :doctor:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I didn't even realize it was that late. I've been sleeping most of the day trying to get rid of this bug.



I wasn't feeling well today either.  Mom got the same cold twice this year and she rarely gets sick.

Hope you feel better soon Dr Baxter.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Speaking of soup and New Years:

New Year's Soup Buffet Party
A Simple Soup Party


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

It's an interesting idea. I've never heard of having a "soup party".


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

I could think of better things than soup.  

http://www.djscatering.com/nss-folder/pictures/1Sweets%20and%20Berries.jpg


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

> It's an interesting idea. I've never heard of having a "soup party".



Me, either.   It's a hot idea


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

NN - those are lookin' good.

As for the soup idea, i'd even venture to say that it's _steamin'_


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I could think of better things than soup.
> 
> http://www.djscatering.com/nss-folder/pictures/1Sweets%20and%20Berries.jpg



That would go great with French Toast :lol:

And if Dr. Baxter has a flu, it is an especially good idea.  I think you're supposed to feed a flu


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

We can combine NN's and yours Daniel:

Jacques Torres' Chocolate Soup With Caramelized Bananas -  - FabulousFoods.com


...although I'm not sure of the medicinal qualities for Dr. Baxter?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh my...... 

Apparently, no utensils are required:

me and chocolate soup on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(Has anyone had chocolate soup?)


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh dear... - I think I'll opt for Canadian traditions - utensils.

And I've never had chocolate soup - but I'm considering trying that recipe at some point....we'll see.

[SIGN]g'nite[/SIGN] & again - :happynewyear: everyone.

"bonne ann?e et bonne sant?" (Good year & Good health)


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

Ohh, I had inquired on that on another thread.  Abooot Canadians and utensiles.  Do American people not use them Daniel?

Do they eat like Cookie Monster?

YouTube - c is for cookie


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

> Do American people not use them Daniel?


Do Canadians eat fried chicken with a knife? 

Seriously, I think what happened was that the restaurant in question was trying to save costs since they probably didn't serve many meals requiring a knife. So they only provided a knife if someone orders a steak or whatever.



> YouTube - c is for cookie



Thank you for reminding me that cookie starts with "c" :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Do Canadians eat fried chicken with a knife?



:blush:  When I eat chicken, I take it off the bone with a fork and eat it with a fork :blush: :teehee:

But since I have OCD tendancies, I think it might just be a Tami thing, not a Canadian thing.  I avoid eating with my hands at all cost :blush:



> Seriously, I think what happened was that the restaurant in question was trying to save costs since they probably didn't serve many meals requiring a knife. So they only provided a knife if someone orders a steak or whatever.



I figured as much, I just wanted to bug you


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Oh dear... - I think I'll opt for Canadian traditions - utensils.
> 
> And I've never had chocolate soup - but I'm considering trying that recipe at some point....we'll see.
> 
> ...



Nighty Night Jazzey :snowballs:  

:happynewyear:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Thank you for reminding me that cookie starts with "c" :lol:




You are welcome Daniel.  Just thought I would remind you just incase you are forgetful like me :teehee:  

I am kidding, I am not quite that forgetful as of yet :crazy:

But I will admit, I forget real general spelling, at times :blush:


----------

